# Training my pony to ride- where do i start?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Step One - CALL A TRAINER

The cost of the trainer will be much cheaper than extensive hospital bills and you'll end up with a nice pony that you won't be afraid to ride.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I would recommend finding a trainer in your area, backing a horse is not something that I would want to try, and I have been riding since I was a toddler, I am 34 now. 

Another member here posted a video to the wild mustang challenge, where they take a completely wild horse and train it. If you follow it on youtube you can watch the entire training process. I realize that your pony is further along than this mustang in the beginning but she can only hop on without any problems because she has trained him well from day 1. 
I spent an entire day watching every video in this series, and I learned so much, even though I am not in that situation with my horse. 






However, as you said, someone already got hurt, and you are rightfully concerned about that happening again, please find a trainer.


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for the replies. I've decided i really need to think this through before i decide to try to get someone to train him for riding- im having a ton of fun with him without riding and i just dont know if im ready to do this- because i really am unexperienced in riding. i think i should at least learn to ride on a well trained horse before i go through this because if i pay a trainer to train him, then decide that i dont want to ride him, then that would be wasted time, money, and just cause confusion and emotional trauma in him and i dont want that for him.
So i think im going to think this through and make sure i really want to do this before i end up trying to get him trained for riding. Thanks everyone.
(btw hes just a pony, around 12-14hh.)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You sound like you are thinking this through and being sensible about it. Like I said I have been around horses every day for the best part of 30 years, and I would not be comfortable starting a horse. I think I probably could, but I would be nervous as all heck about it. 

I think the two most important things when training are 1) to know what you are doing, and 2) be quick with your reactions. 
To me if you have to think through your response to a horses behavior you have missed that moment to correct, or change what you are doing. 

The fact that you are nervous and questioning/thinking about it, means to me, that you should probably not try this yourself. 

I am glad that you are thinking about this, I was worried about you when I read your first post but you are more sensible than I gave you credit for, sorry for assuming.


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

its ok  I really am trying to be responsible... i dont want to get me or any of my friends or family hurt again... I really think i need to just keep thinking about it and to work on getting more riding experience, and then possibly thinking about getting him trained for riding...
Until then I will continue spending time with him, leading him, loving him, and working on the things i have been with him (its amazing how much fun you can have from the ground, lol) I have no fear when im working with him from the ground
Thanks again


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem, and sounds like you have a plan. Is it possible that you can get a trainer to work with him?


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm working with a green horse, it's not my first horse like this. She was not ride able, but I train horses some what. Not for beginner though, today I'll riding her bareback. Since 6 months ago so wish me luck. 
But you need to call a trainer if you don't know how to train. (Not being rude) But I got hurt a few time working with horses I training, it's not fun getting hurt unless your emo. But yes a trainer will cost less then broken bones.. I broke my arm riding a high spirited horse once, I love her but she wasn't for beginners.


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I think your idea of riding a more trained horse first is a great one. I am just beginning to ride my horse for the first time and I am realizing how many muscles I haven't used in a while because I have ridden! Get yourself trained to ride on a horse that knows what he is doing so that you know what to ask your horse when you get there. Learn from MY sore muscles!


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you so much for the support everyone  
I do actually know a pretty good trainer, he came to work on Samson's feet a while back, and he said if we ever needed help to give him a call and he would work with him in a roundpen. I dont think its worth breaking a bunch of bones because i wouldnt be doing any riding for a while after breaking bones anyway!
But yeah, i thinks its best that i get more experience on a horse that i trust, and before long i'll get to,
ill be riding a Paint  im pretty scared but i will get over my fear, im strong and determined


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PonyAngel said:


> thanks everyone for the replies. I've decided i really need to think this through before i decide to try to get someone to train him for riding- im having a ton of fun with him without riding and i just dont know if im ready to do this- because i really am unexperienced in riding. i think i should at least learn to ride on a well trained horse before i go through this because if i pay a trainer to train him, then decide that i dont want to ride him, then that would be wasted time, money, and just cause confusion and emotional trauma in him and i dont want that for him.
> So i think im going to think this through and make sure i really want to do this before i end up trying to get him trained for riding. Thanks everyone.
> (btw hes just a pony, around 12-14hh.)


You are very smart to understand that a well trained horse is the best way to learn. Do not worry about being afraid, everyone at first has fear, but as you learn you will gain confidence. It sounds like you have a lot of good support too. 

Have fun with your pony, when you are able & ready to ride him, you will have a great relationship already to build on.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you are making a great choice, call that trainer and ride that sane horse, and I betcha, you will be less stressed about the whole thing.


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

i really wanna delete this thread but dont know how...lol


----------

